# Letter from Germany



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

I received this letter from Munich today. I thought it may have been a traffic ticket from my ED trip last month but it seems like some sort of tax. Did anyone else get something similar? Anyone care to translate?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Just found the thread where someone else got a similar letter. not sure why mine is 12 euros versus 22 for his fee. Will contact bmw ed dept to get this straightened out. Glad it wasn't a traffic violation.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=799715


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

driveallnight said:


> not sure why mine is 12 euros versus 22 for his fee.


The back of kief's letter had their formula for the fee... It was based on engine displacement and emissions. I'm guessing that his M4 is 'worse' than your car in terms of their formula.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

We received one of those (35 Euro) German souvenier's as well from our recent Q5 ED. Turbo diesel 3.0 ltr.

Besides from the www.zoll.de site noted on the form.

*Tax exemption for foreign passenger vehicles*

Foreign passenger vehicles and their trailers may be used tax-free in Germany up to a year. This privilege does not apply if the vehicle is used by a person who is domiciled or ordinarily resident in Germany.

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...uenstigungen/steuerverguenstigungen_node.html


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

I got one today too and was just about to post asking about it. Mine was for 24 Euro. Since many of us are receiving it at the same time, it seems like some big paperwork mixup.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a bunch of us sent the ED Dept similar emails. 
I'm just glad it isn't a speeding ticket!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

Got one as well, for 19 Euro. Looks like a mixup, considering the amount of people that got one, for roughly the same timeframe. There are at least 3 threads in ED forum about them.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

It was an error. As per the ED Dept:
"The letter was sent to you in error, please disregard. Our apologies for any confusion it may have caused.

Thank you and kind regards,"



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 10, 2013)

I just got one too. I'll discard it, I was kinda hoping it was a speeding ticket though... 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Kief said:


> It was an error. As per the ED Dept:
> "The letter was sent to you in error, please disregard. Our apologies for any confusion it may have caused.
> 
> Thank you and kind regards,"
> ...


The same thing happened last year. I thought they had fixed the problem.


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

Ich auch.

Glad to see this thread already dispensed with my concern.


----------



## Rencen66 (Feb 20, 2014)

I got mine yesterday for 18 Euro. I thought it was going to be a speeding ticket, too. So did BMW officially answer this and say to disregard?


----------



## jcsummerville (Aug 6, 2014)

I received a similar letter today. I have a German speaking colleague who told me the letter is asking for payment on the fee for the license plates for one month. 

I scanned it and sent it do my dealer. I will let you know what he says. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Rencen66 said:


> I got mine yesterday for 18 Euro. I thought it was going to be a speeding ticket, too. So did BMW officially answer this and say to disregard?





jcsummerville said:


> I received a similar letter today. I have a German speaking colleague who told me the letter is asking for payment on the fee for the license plates for one month.
> 
> I scanned it and sent it do my dealer. I will let you know what he says.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Forget your dealer...direct from the ED Dept. as noted above (and the various other Threads on this topic), "please disregard." If you would like written confirmation for your records, email the ED Dept directly


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

I received one as well for 19 euros. Thankful that I don't have to deal with trying to figure out what is says and trying to pay for it.


----------



## jcsummerville (Aug 6, 2014)

Just thought my dealer would like to know as well since he handles a lot of EDs. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

They're still getting sent...I just received mine today. 19 euros.


----------



## variable229 (Dec 28, 2003)

The letter you received states that they are planning to debit the amount of $29 euros (for us M5 folks, tax amount was $29 euros based on engine size / emissions). By German law they will debit the $29 Euros on November 20, 2014 this date will vary based when your delivery date was. This amount will be direct debited from bank account (IBAN number) that is held at Deutsche Bank Germany. The Zoll letter also states that your taxable period was valid for 30 days.

The rest of the letter informs us if you sold the vehicle sometime during the 30 day period, you may be entitled to a refund. The bottom of the letter states the type of registration "Personal Vehicle", valid on first registration date (likely your ED date) and maximum laden mass (2.411kg). The back of letter states how the tax is calculated on your vehicle. The bottom paragraph on the back of the Zoll letter basically states that you can appeal on the decision how they calculated the tax amount fees.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

variable229 said:


> This amount will be direct debited from bank account (IBAN number) that is held at Deutsche Bank Germany.


Whose bank account is that?


----------

